# My Birds



## debodun (Jun 20, 2021)

Things in my house that depict birds in some form (4 pages):

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/for-the-birds.634/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2021)

Wow, what a wonderful collection!

Love so many of them but really love the peacock!


----------



## debodun (Jun 20, 2021)

I've had that for a while!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 20, 2021)

great collection...


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

Wonderful idea to put those together as a theme for a collection,
and a nice, interesting one it is!
I like many, yet I too, noticed that unusually colorful glass peacock.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

The old one with wheels, that might be a painted wooden toy from long ago, appeals to me, as well, and peaks my interest.


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2021)

It'd a pencil sharpener underneath.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 21, 2021)

I love your collection and am very partial to the chickens since I collected them for years.


----------

